# Something New produced with the router



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

Elliptical Trinket Boxes - YouTube

Routing with Tom O'Donnell His latest publication


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

That is one of the most confusing videos that I have ever watched.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jsears said:


> That is one of the most confusing videos that I have ever watched.


It was because of the way Tom used to post projects, never sufficient detail for members to actually make the items without buying his DVD-ROM's which he regularly mentioned that he was eventually removed from this and I believe other forums. I knew Tom well and have always given him credit for teaching me the finer points of routing on a one on one basis. Unfortunately he lacked the ability to pass his knowledge via the written word. I kind of took over, the difference being that all of my projects were fully illustrated with explanatory text on each photo. 
These shots are the best that I have because the last three boxes were made well before I knew how to take decent photo's and add text.
I haven't produced the making of these elliptical trinket boxes as a project because I didn't design them, Tom did.


----------



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

jsears said:


> That is one of the most confusing videos that I have ever watched.


If you take the time to study each detailed drawing produced by Tom you will see that without having the ability to follow the procedure he would be unable to produce the box. He has made some input to actually rout the box and has promised to submit photographs of each step required to complete the box. It was important essential to spend some time to complete each drawing before commencing to rout the project. His time is limited to one day per week in the workshop at the moment.

What he had supplied to date is what is required to produce details of the necessary templates to complete each process long before a router is applied. Nothing has been done freehand but presented in a technical format with all the necessary dimensions

This posting was simply to show what was required before you begin or maybe you have a simplier method of displaying the procedure you would care to post.

Just as a matter of interest Tom has been working on three boxes of different sizes

Sam


----------



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

harrysin said:


> It was because of the way Tom used to post projects, never sufficient detail for members to actually make the items without buying his DVD-ROM's which he regularly mentioned that he was eventually removed from this and I believe other forums. I knew Tom well and have always given him credit for teaching me the finer points of routing on a one on one basis. Unfortunately he lacked the ability to pass his knowledge via the written word. I kind of took over, the difference being that all of my projects were fully illustrated with explanatory text on each photo.
> These shots are the best that I have because the last three boxes were made well before I knew how to take decent photo's and add text.
> I haven't produced the making of these elliptical trinket boxes as a project because I didn't design them, Tom did.


Harry
I believe Tom tried to offer assistance in the production of the simple Elliptical boxes you have displayed and decided to withdraw the procedures due to a member of the forum submitting comments in such a manner that contradicted what Tom was trying to say. 

Like your samples above there would be more details required long before commencing the project, not just photographs. I am convinced if Tom had submitted photographs only there would have been more confusion as to how the templates and boxes were constructed


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Tom, I know this thread is by YOU, I'm familiar with your writings. As I said in my reply, I had never produced the elliptical trinket box as a forum project because it was YOU who designed it, not me. All my many fully illustrated and annotated forum projects are original. The photos that I posted were not intended to enable members to make the boxes, they were all I had and I posted them for members interest to see the steps involved.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cutter79 said:


> Elliptical Trinket Boxes - YouTube
> 
> Routing with Tom O'Donnell His latest publication


I note that all the measurements are included, which makes it easy enough to follow, if you take it one step at a time..


----------



## MACswag (Feb 28, 2012)

really nice work Harry, MAC


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> I note that all the measurements are included, which makes it easy enough to follow, if you take it one step at a time..


When can we expect to see an elliptical trinket box from you James? You may remember that some time ago you asked for the details which I refused to give because it wasn't my design.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Or

Just buy the templates  they sale many types from Rockler and MLCS and many other outlets...

MLCS Router Bits Index

Bowl and Tray Template Kit

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18041&site=ROCKLER

http://www.amazon.com/CMT-BTS-001-B...r=1-1-fkmr0&keywords=candy+bowl+dish+template

==


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As I recall Bob you were the only member who actually produced such a box after Tom challenged members to make an elliptical trinket box without his help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

You recall very well but Tom gave me so much flack I backed off,,his plans are very hard to follow for me I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box I know,, your snapshots always make it easy for me...keep it up bud.. 

===



harrysin said:


> As I recall Bob you were the only member who actually produced such a box after Tom challenged members to make an elliptical trinket box without his help.


----------



## cutter79 (Oct 21, 2012)

Routing with Tom O'Donnell - YouTube

Tom has posted a short video on the Elliptical Boxes (Still at the construction stage) He admits that it is a complex project to produce. There is a great deal of information required before the boxes can be produced and it does require more than a simple photo shoot.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Why Tom do you insist on pretending to be a third party?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I am missing something here, how is a elliptical trinket box someone design there plans and articles all over the place showing how to make them ( wood magizine had oval chip trays out years ago) here's one I made I guess if I put a lid on it I have a new design


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Semipro said:


> I am missing something here, how is a elliptical trinket box someone design there plans and articles all over the place showing how to make them ( wood magizine had oval chip trays out years ago) here's one I made I guess if I put a lid on it I have a new design


I'm with you, John. We clearly don't understand the multiplicities of the interacting factors affecting the highly technical aspects and science involved in making templates to do the work. Phew! Did I just say that? Any idea what it meant? Me neither. I think I'll just stick with your ideas and Harry's and keep my projects simple. When a router project becomes rocket science I'll have to move on.:fie:


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> You recall very well but Tom gave me so much flack I backed off,,his plans are very
> hard to follow for me I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box I know,, your snapshots
> ...


Then call me a troublemaker, but I'd keep on with the project and be more diligent
purely because of his attitude. You don't put out a challenge then get childish and
(excuse my language) "pi$$y" because someone took you up on your challenge and
actually has a good chance at meeting your challenge. Be a man and accept it.
That's (excuse me again, please) a b*tch move.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Semipro said:


> I am missing something here, how is a elliptical trinket box someone design there plans and articles all over the place showing how to make them ( wood magizine had oval chip trays out years ago) here's one I made I guess if I put a lid on it I have a new design


That is a beauty John, I presume that you used a purchased template but that does't detract from the excellent routing. One of these days I may get around to making a template for something similar to what you have shown, it isn't all that difficult, one doesn't have to be a purist insisting that the oval be a geometrically correct ellipse.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*templates*

No Harry
I made my own templates the idea for the chip tray was from wood magazine with dimensions.
Here are pictures of my templates and how I learn to make oval which may or not be a true ellipse.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice job John. Seems I had a pattern or two of one of those in my box of woodworking boxes from a magazine. Never even thought about doing it cuz I didn't have a router. May have to think about it now.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice idea and build Semipro. Great to see someone who can make his own templates and do a great job, any more?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Semipro said:


> No Harry
> I made my own templates the idea for the chip tray was from wood magazine with dimensions.
> Here are pictures of my templates and how I learn to make oval which may or not be a true ellipse.


That John is an excellent post, most routologists will be capable of making such a project by simply studying your post. I've been assuring members for years that when the basics of plunge routing are firmly grasped, making projects like this are a breeze. Have you thought of making another one with a step by step photo-shoot?


----------

